# Advice



## Hoffmankl (6 mo ago)

Hello My family and I will be vacationing in Surfside beach SC and would appreciate any advice on crabbing. It will be a first for most of us so any input is appreciated. Thank you in advance


----------



## Trhenley (Oct 10, 2013)

Fresh Chicken Legs Or Fish On Long Lines or Good Traps In Back water Should Catch plenty This time of year Good Luck and Most Of All Have Fun


----------



## ChefRobb (Jan 8, 2016)

You can crab off the bridge at the causeway, or better yet, go down to Veteran's Pier in Murrell's Inlet.


----------

